# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  معرفی تعدادی از بهترین سایت های دنیا که با ASp نوشته شده اند

## ahmad_rabie

من یک وب نویسم که می خواهم رییس خودم را مجاب کنم که ASP خوب تکنولوژیی برای طراحی سایت است ولی اون که مهندس سخت افزار است قبول نمیکند و گفته اگر 10 سایت خیلی خوب و مشهور را که با ASP طراحی شده معرفی کردی من حرفت را قبول می کنم .
لطفا به من سایتهای برگزیده دنیا که هم مشهور و هم زیبا و هم کاربردی باشند معرفی کنید تا بتوانم رییسم را ... کنم . با تشکر 
 :wink:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

نگاهی به سایت خود مایکروسافت بیاندازید. *تقریبا*  قسمت دینامیک آن با asp پیاده سازی شده است.

----------


## archi

غیر از میکروسافت دیگه؟ منم لازم دارم

----------


## sh4mid

http://stackoverflow.com/
http://www.codeproject.com/

----------


## هواشناس

http://www.codeproject.com/
که با aspx هست نه asp classic

----------


## Web Matrix Pro

http://www.maadiranclub.com

----------


## فؤاد

سلام

شاید از بهترین ها نباشه ولی..... وب سایت پلیس اینترپل

نمونه ای از صفحات سایتش

http://www.interpol.int/Public/News/news2010.asp

----------

